
Weird Shell – Structural Regular Expressions Unix Shell Made in Rust - akkartik
https://git.sr.ht/~tudor/rwsh
======
linsomniac
Having recently played around with sam, I could see some interesting
possibilities based on the title of this post, But from the link, it doesn't
seem like there are any examples of what this is meant to look like.

~~~
im_down_w_otp
[https://git.sr.ht/~tudor/rwsh/tree/master/examples](https://git.sr.ht/~tudor/rwsh/tree/master/examples)

------
rurban
I'm not sure, but having eval on the RHS using $1, $2 vars as in Perl seems to
be easier to use and remember. You can represent all se commands this way
naturally: x a i d c

Structural regular expressions seem to be to me more like dynamic pattern
matchers and parsers, such as in raku (perl6).

------
justaguy88
SourceHut itself looks interesting for self-hosting on-prem repositories in a
private company

~~~
filterfish
Yeah, it does doesn't it. I've seen a couple of projects using it but nothing
more.

------
blodorn
Linux vi like text editor using Structural Regular Expressions too
[https://github.com/martanne/vis](https://github.com/martanne/vis)

